# ,      Cosmopolitan, Harper's Bazaar

## A Fish Called Wanda

,   Cosmopolitan( 40 ), Harper's Bazaar( 30 ) .
3-7

----------


## Mila

?   ,   )      ,      볺..    , ,  100-200  ,    ,    )

----------


## A Fish Called Wanda

,    150 ))    Joy

----------


## Radmir Expohall



----------

